# el género bello, o el bello género



## TheChabon

Esta expresión aparece algunas veces en la web. No sé cuánto tendrá de traducción --si uno no conoce la expresión, no sabe si le están hablando de telas o de géneros musicales. 

Si a alguien se le ocurre una manera mejor de decir lo mismo (las mujeres) con tono parecido, emocionado estaré. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Canela Mad

El bello sexo. Creo haberlo leído cientos de veces auqnue empieza a sonar anticuado.


----------



## Calambur

TheChabon said:


> Si a alguien se le ocurre una manera mejor de decir lo mismo (las mujeres) con tono parecido, emocionado estaré.


 


Canela Mad said:


> El bello sexo.


Así, sin ninguna duda. Que comience a sonar anticuado es otra cuestión.
-----
Los seres vivos no tienen género, sino sexo (¡¿llegarán a entenderlo alguna vez?! OMG, me tienen harta -y me atrevería a afirmar que la maldita costumbre se ha reproducido a partir de la tan mentada "violencia de género", construcción que también es una burrada-).


----------



## Agró

Calambur said:


> Así, sin ninguna duda. Que comience a sonar anticuado es otra cuestión.
> -----
> Los seres vivos no tienen género, sino sexo (¡¿llegarán a entenderlo alguna vez?! OMG, me tienen harta -y me atrevería a afirmar que la maldita costumbre se ha reproducido a partir de la tan mentada "violencia de género", construcción que también es una burrada-).


 De acuerdo en todo; es del 'género tonto', pero no llegarán a entenderlo, batalla perdida.


----------



## Colchonero

Más que anticuado, a lo que suena es a paternalista y machista.


----------



## Fernando

A mí, aparte de completamente trasnochado, no me suena a nada más. Dudo que en España alguien haya escrito "bello sexo" sin ironía en los últimos 40 años.


----------



## Colchonero

Fernando said:


> A mí, aparte de completamente trasnochado, no me suena a nada más. Dudo que en España alguien haya escrito "bello sexo" sin ironía en los últimos 40 años.


 
La ironía es una virtud escasa.


----------



## Fernando

Cómo se nota que hablas poco conmigo.


----------



## Colchonero

Fernando said:


> Cómo se nota que hablas poco conmigo.


Hablar, lo que se dice hablar, nada. Pero alguna vez te leo, no creas.


----------



## clares3

Agró said:


> De acuerdo en todo; es del 'género tonto', pero no llegarán a entenderlo, batalla perdida.


No lo veo tan claro, estimado Agró. Las estupideces, como las mentiras, tienen las patas muy cortas.
El problema yo lo veo en que cualquier frase que intente distinguir a hombres de mujeres se ve bajo sospecha en la actualidad, por eso "el bello sexo" no tiene ya ningún  presente.
Yo diría las féminas, por ejemplo, si no quisiera abusar (en sentido lingüistico) del término "mujeres", pero añadirle un "apellido" tipo "bello" o "débil" está muy pasado, afortunadamente. Pero eso incide en el inevitable aspecto ideologico que tiene la lengua en su discurrir cotidiano.
Así que respondo a TheChabon: las mujeres; cualquier otra posibilidad puede desencadenar efectos indeseables en la audiencia.


----------



## Agró

clares3 said:


> No lo veo tan claro, estimado Agró. Las estupideces, como las mentiras, tienen las patas muy cortas.
> El problema yo lo veo en que cualquier frase que intente distinguir a hombres de mujeres se ve bajo sospecha en la actualidad, por eso "el bello sexo" no tiene ya ningún  presente.
> Yo diría las féminas, por ejemplo, si no quisiera abusar (en sentido lingüistico) del término "mujeres", pero añadirle un "apellido" tipo "bello" o "débil" está muy pasado, afortunadamente. Pero eso incide en el inevitable aspecto ideologico que tiene la lengua en su discurrir cotidiano.
> Así que respondo a TheChabon: las mujeres; cualquier otra posibilidad puede desencadenar efectos indeseables en la audiencia.


Me refería al comentario de Calambur sobre la palabra "género", no a otras cosas (pero ha debido parecer que sí). Ni harto de vino usaría una cursilada como "el bello sexo" (dicho sea de paso).

Respecto a la ideologización de las palabras..., eso es un problema creado por los hablantes, no inherente a las lenguas sino a sus usuarios y sus intenciones.


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> Me refería al comentario de Calambur sobre la palabra "género", no a otras cosas (pero ha debido parecer que sí). Ni harto de vino usaría una cursilada como "el bello sexo" (dicho sea de paso).
> 
> Respecto a la ideologización de las palabras..., eso es un problema creado por los hablantes, no inherente a las lenguas sino a sus usuarios y sus intenciones.


 
Yo me refería a la expresión en sí. No estoy en desacuerdo con tu aportación ni con las de los demás.


----------



## Agró

Colchonero said:


> Yo me refería a la expresión en sí. No estoy en desacuerdo con tu aportación ni con las de los demás.


Yo respondía a clares3. Estoy de acuerdo con todo y con todos, hala. Viva la paz mundial.


----------



## clares3

Agró said:


> Me refería al comentario de Calambur sobre la palabra "género", no a otras cosas (pero ha debido parecer que sí). Ni harto de vino usaría una cursilada como "el bello sexo" (dicho sea de paso).


Y yo también me refería a ese comentario y a la frase en sí, como creía que quedaba claro en mi post. Por eso te decía, Agró, que no me parece una batalla perdida: antes o después desaparecerá el género y volveremos al sexo como escisión de la humanidad en dos partes: hombres y mujeres, sexualidad aparte.


----------



## Namarne

Pobres locutores de antaño, sería una de las pocas maneras de introducir la palabra "sexo" en una frase sin tener que hablar del celo del ciervo rojo. 
(Aunque oír decir eso sí que da vergüenza ajena).


----------



## Lurrezko

clares3 said:


> antes o después desaparecerá el género y volveremos al sexo



¡Eso, eso!


----------



## TheChabon

El que habla(ría) (habría hablado) del 'bello género' habla a mediados del siglo diecinueve. 

Tenía la idea de que _el bello sexo_ iba a sonar pornográfico, y más en el siglo diecinueve, pero para mi sorpresa me encuentro con la revista 'El bello sexo' que es de aquella época (y no es porno)
http://prensahistorica.mcu.es/es/catalogo_imagenes/imagen.cmd?path=501119857&posicion=1

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Fernando

clares3 said:
			
		

> antes o después desaparecerá el género y volveremos al sexo como escisión de la humanidad en dos partes: hombres y mujeres, sexualidad aparte.



Este comentario me parece muy conservador. Como sabe cualquier hijo de vecino (de Chueca) el sexo es un continuo que va desde Rocco Siffredi hasta Lucrecia Borgia pasando por toda la gama intermedia.

Si tú crees que la humanidad se escinde en dos partes estás haciendo una peligrosa validación subterránea vía lenguaje de la sociedad patriarcal o como mínimo de la piza patrio-matriarcal y discriminadora del colectivo LGTB, que resulta especialmente poco oportuna en estos días tan señalados.



Namarne said:


> sería una de las pocas maneras de introducir la palabra "sexo" en una frase sin tener que hablar del celo del ciervo rojo.
> (Aunque oír decir eso sí que da vergüenza ajena).



No sé por qué tenía que dar vergüenza ajena hablar del celo del ciervo rojo.

Como representante de los ciervos rojos debo decirte que los ciervos rojos viven su sexualidad con pasión y dignidad, como cualquier animalillo del Señor.





Esta entrada está dedicada con cariño a la número 7 de Colchonero.


----------



## Lurrezko

TheChabon said:


> Si a alguien se le ocurre una manera mejor de decir lo mismo (las mujeres) con tono parecido, emocionado estaré.



Por retomar el hilo (y que te emociones), *el bello sexo* es una antonomasia que por aquí suena indeciblemente cursi y anticuada, al margen de otras consideraciones. Se me ocurre que quizá *las féminas* tiene un tono algo parecido.


----------



## Fernando

Creo que lo que discuten los que consideran que "bello sexo" es ofensivo es precisamente que sea una antonomasia, un apelativo por el cual se debería reconocer a las mujeres frente a los hombres.


----------



## Lurrezko

Fernando said:


> Creo que lo que discuten los que consideran que "bello sexo" es ofensivo es precisamente que sea una antonomasia, un apelativo por el cual se debería reconocer a las mujeres frente a los hombres.



Es que a algunos no nos faltan méritos para tal apelativo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

El "bello sexo". Curioso es que en el "sexo débil" se invierta el orden. En un certamen de "incorrección política", con esta última ocuparías todo el podio. Te dan oro, plata y bronce. Seguro.


----------



## Namarne

Fernando said:


> Como representante de los ciervos rojos debo decirte que los ciervos rojos viven su sexualidad con pasión y dignidad, como cualquier animalillo del Señor.


Caramba, haberlo sabido antes. A ver si en la próxima reencarnación...


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> Caramba, haberlo sabido antes. A ver si en la próxima reencarnación...


¡Oh!, querido... no me vengas tú también con la metempsicosis. Toma ejemplo de los ciervos y de cualesquiera otra criaturita de dios, y disfruta. Que solo a los que practican eso de la 'corrección política' les puede sonar bien lo de género.

Y para apagar el incendio con nafta/gasolina, aclaro que soy machista -como casi todas las *féminas* de mi alrededor, aunque ellas mismas no lo crean-.


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> Y para apagar el incendio con nafta/gasolina, aclaro que soy machista -como casi todas las *féminas* de mi alrededor, aunque ellas mismas no lo crean-.


 
Ya lo sabíamos, cielo.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Ya lo sabíamos, cielo.


Gracias, cariño.Tú sí que me comprendes.


----------



## duvija

Me permito apoyar el mensaje de Fernando donde anunciaba la desaparición de 'los dos sexos' y hablaba de un continuo. Totalmente de acuerdo. (Y tengo cada anécdota...)


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> ¡Oh!, querido... no me vengas tú también con la metempsicosis. Toma ejemplo de los ciervos y de cualesquiera otra criaturita de dios, y disfruta. Que solo a los que practican eso de la 'corrección política' les puede sonar bien lo de género.


Pero si a mí tampoco me suena bien lo del género, era sólo que Fernando había dibujado una vida envidiable del animalito en cuestión. Nada, nada, al pan, pan, y al sexo, sexo.


----------



## Fernando

duvija said:


> Me permito apoyar el mensaje de Fernando donde anunciaba la desaparición de 'los dos sexos' y hablaba de un continuo. Totalmente de acuerdo. (Y tengo cada anécdota...)



Aclaro que en mi cosmovisión en ese (supuesto) continuo hay dos "campanas de Gauss" con sus esperanzas matemáticas muy muy separadas, por lo que veo de lo más útil la distinción de DOS sexos: hombre y mujer.

En su comportamiento sexual (que es distinto de su sexo) la desviación típica aumenta ligeramente, pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## clares3

Fernando said:


> Si tú crees que la humanidad se escinde en dos partes estás haciendo una peligrosa validación subterránea vía lenguaje de la sociedad patriarcal


 


Fernando said:


> ...veo de lo más útil la distinción de DOS sexos: hombre y mujer.


Me he debido perder algo que me impide entender a la vez estos dos post tuyos, querido Fernando
En cuanto al hilo: retiro la alternativa fémina que conduce directamente a hembra; hembra lo reservo para animales y, en lo que se refiere a humanos, mujeres y hombres.
Me explico: hembra es la evolución del original latino fémina (pongo un acento que el latín no llevaba para aclarar la evolución); al ser esdrújula perdió la "i" (femna), que acabó en fembra y luego en hembra, igual que hómine dio homne y luego hombre. La razón de no aceptar hembra y sí hombre es porque hombre responde al griego anthropos (ser humano) mientras que hembra alude al sexo y, por tanto, lo veo discriminatorio; la pareja de hembra es macho, no hombre. Tengo hijos e hijas pero no los identifico como machos y hembras sino como hombres y mujeres.
Insisto, por tanto: no hay en el horizonte actual una alternativa a "las mujeres"que no esté interferida. O yo no la veo, al menos.  
*hembra**.*
(Del lat. _femĭna_).

*1. *f. Animal del sexo femenino.
*2. *f. *mujer* (‖ persona del sexo femenino).


----------



## Canela Mad

Digresiones aparte, creo que en el contexto decimonónico que le interesa a TheChabon y según sus hallazgos posteriores, "el bello sexo" encaja perfectamente aunque ahora nos cause urticaria.


----------



## clares3

Canela Mad said:


> Digresiones aparte, creo que en el contexto decimonónico que le interesa a TheChabon y según sus hallazgos posteriores, "el bello sexo" encaja perfectamente aunque ahora nos cause urticaria.


Me allano a la demanda: pensando en el Siglo XIX tanto da el bello sexo como las féminas y hasta el sexo débil.


----------



## Fernando

clares3 said:


> Me he debido perder algo que me impide entender a la vez estos dos post tuyos, querido Fernando



Veo que la ironía (de la primera entrada) no se entiende. Siento la confusión.



clares3 said:


> En cuanto al hilo: retiro la alternativa fémina que conduce directamente a hembra; hembra lo reservo para animales y, en lo que se refiere a humanos, mujeres y hombres.



No sé qué pone el DRAE, pero la perra del vecino no es una fémina. La fémina es su señora (que será una perra o no, pero en otra acepción).

Para mí, fémina (como mujer) sólo se aplica a personas (normalmente adultas) de sexo femenino.  El sentido etimológico (que desconocía) se ha perdido por completo. "Femenino" tiene la misma raís y no creo que ninguna mujer se queje de que la califiquen de "femenina".


----------



## Fernando

Canela Mad said:


> Digresiones aparte, creo que en el contexto decimonónico que le interesa a TheChabon y según sus hallazgos posteriores, "el bello sexo" encaja perfectamente aunque ahora nos cause urticaria.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> Pero si a mí tampoco me suena bien lo del género,...


Lo sé, hombre, lo sé. Era de bromita.


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> Lo sé, hombre, lo sé. Era de bromita.


Claro, es verdad, ya me extrañaba que alguien no supiera diferenciar entre el género chico y el sexo chico.


----------

